# Where exploding civil war cannonballs threaded?



## privvydigger (Sep 23, 2009)

I hope they were...pics of it soon


----------



## GuntherHess (Sep 23, 2009)

Threaded? As in holes bored in the projectile?
 The fuses were typically screwed into threaded holes.


----------



## privvydigger (Sep 23, 2009)

i think i got one


----------



## privvydigger (Sep 23, 2009)

i was going to make pickles but decided to go work on the cannon ball down stairs...pic to follow


----------



## Just Dig it (Sep 23, 2009)

Cant Wait =)


----------



## privvydigger (Sep 24, 2009)

didn't take much has two interesting openings


----------



## privvydigger (Sep 24, 2009)

pic


----------



## cc6pack (Sep 24, 2009)

This may help a bit, If it's a Borman don't mess with it those things are still live.

http://civilwarartillery.com/


----------



## Plumbata (Sep 24, 2009)

Huh, well I highly doubt there is anything to worry about with this shell. The fuse is gone and the explosive, if it was even there when deposited, would have been ruined by the moisture leaching out the hygroscopic KNO3. I'd say mess with it all you want! Take it bowling, even.


----------



## GuntherHess (Sep 24, 2009)

Looks like it had a Borman time fuse at one time.
 http://www.horsesoldier.com/catalog/R11002.JPEG
 Should be safe.


----------



## privvydigger (Sep 24, 2009)

heres a pic of the inside


----------



## morbious_fod (Sep 24, 2009)

Great find!


----------



## privvydigger (Sep 24, 2009)

So, I'm pretty sure this is a genuine authentic Civil War era cannonball.....Everything I've seen on web sites just like the ones yous guys posted are pretty acurate.  I was going to work on it some more but will wait till I get a call from the historical society.  Look up Summit Hill, Pa. Carbon County you'll see some interesting stuff especially around the era of the Civil War.  A few historic and ground breaking things happened in this small town.  Included are the towns  surrounding it.  Did you know a old women went to a well for water.  Ended up pulling up an old man dressed in a uniform from Spanish/American war.  Old as dirt they say and skin and bones.  She hurked him up.  They say he stopped for water fell in and fell in or something.  Not sure if thats the right war.  He's buried in a local cemetary.


----------



## GuntherHess (Sep 24, 2009)

It is gen-u-wine civil war unexpoded ordinance.
 Dont let the cops see it, they can be neanderthals when it comes to dug shells and may want to dispose of it even though its obviously safe.


----------



## Staunton Dan (Sep 25, 2009)

Here's one that I dug out of a privy last summer. It still has the Borman fuse and the gun powder still in it. It is currently burried in my back yard until I can get someone to disarm it. Your looks to be a 12 pounder and nice that it has the fuse already removed. Like Plumb said, you should be able to go bowling with it. That was a great and I'm sure unexpected find to be sure.


----------



## GuntherHess (Sep 25, 2009)

Yea they can be unexpected. Here is a Hotchkiss we dug around an old house site years ago.


----------



## privvydigger (Sep 25, 2009)

This cannonball could easily be cleaned up some more but had some reservations.
 I was going to soak it in WD-40 for a couple a days.  I don't want to blow myself up.  THERE IS SOME STUFF INSIDE Mostly looks like rust and dirt.


----------



## GuntherHess (Sep 25, 2009)

The hollow rounds were sometimes filled with iron balls. You round should be safe since it was not sealed.


----------



## glass man (Sep 25, 2009)

DENNES [CC6PACK] CAN TELL YOU HOW TO CLEAN IT UP. HE DID ONE [ITS ON HERE BACK SOME TIME AGO] AND IT WAS AMAZING THE BEFORE AND AFTER PICTURE! JAMIE


----------



## privvydigger (Sep 25, 2009)

heres a pic of the old armory in Summit Hill
http://www.angelfire.com/pa5/earlybuildings/


----------

